# Was ist mein "Be One - Cyber" MTB noch wert?



## cyberomit (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe hier ein "Be One - Cyber" MTB welches ich verkaufen will, da ich mir ein Cross- / Fitnessbike kaufen möchte.
ich habe das Bike im Jahr 2000 für 1600 DM / 800 Euro gekauft. Seitdem wurde es jedoch nur 300 km gefahren und sieht noch aus wie neu - stand nur im Keller und Dachboden!

Nun habe ich absolut keine Ahnung was das Bike noch Wert ist?

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Hier noch ein Paar Daten und ein Foto:

Rahmen: Alu 7005 T6
Steuersatz:
Bremsen: V-Brake (XLC Components)
Gabel: Magnum Manitou
Kurbelsatz: Shimano Deore / Drive Train / Hollowtech
Schaltung: Shimano Deore
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore
Pedalen: Wellgo LU-926
Kette: ?
Cassette: ?
Naben: Shimano Deore HB-M 510 / FH-M510
Felgen:  Weinmann Zac 19 
Speichen: ?
Reifen:  Michelin Moonbreaker
Lenker: ?
Vorbau: XLC Components
Sattel: Be One Extreme
Sattelstütze: Kalloy
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore
Bremshebel: Shimano Deore / mit Power Mudulator


Gruß, Cyber


----------



## racejo (25. Januar 2009)

Nicht mehr als 100 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (25. Januar 2009)

Der Neupreis war aber wirklich happig


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Januar 2009)

racejo schrieb:


> Nicht mehr als 100 



Yep, so ca. Deshalb behalten & sinnvoll aufrüsten.


----------



## cyberomit (26. Januar 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten!
Nun, für 100 Euro lasse ich es dann lieber auf dem Dachboden stehen. 

Aufrüsten?

Also, ich möchte ein alltagtauchliches Bike zulegen, wie z.B. das "Stevens - City Flyer". Das kostet ca. 650 Euro.
Das Stevens hat wenig schnick, schnack, was mir sehr gut gefällt.

Macht es Sinn mein Bike dahin umzubauern?

Ich Bräuchte:
- 1 starre gabel
- neuen ergo-Lenker
- schmale Reifen
- Nabenschaltung
- Umwerfer und 2 Ritzel vorne weg...
- was noch?

Bin mir auch nicht sicher was die 26" angeht. Ein Cross- / Fitnessbike hat ja 28".


Ich weis ja nicht... würde sich ein Umbau wirklich lohnen? Gerade, weil mein MTB ja ein 26" ist?

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Sateless (26. Januar 2009)

du kannst ja erstmal 26" straßenreifen aufziehen, rumfahren und gucken, ob dir das schon gefällt. der test kostet dich je nach reifen höchstens 50 wobei erstmal n paar billige reifen reichen. fahr die deore ruhig erstmal kaputt, kost ja nix, es sei denn die macht schon probleme. ne starre stahlgabel kost auch nicht die welt. ich würd mich da nicht so sehr am reifenumfang festklammern. es sei denn das herz sagt das stevens sieht einfach besser aus, ich fühl mich drauf wohl, ich wills haben, oder sowas.


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Januar 2009)

... zum radumfang wäre noch anzumerken, ein 32/35mm 28" trekking reifen hat nahezu den gleichen durchmesser wie ein 26" x 2.0 reifen (marathon supreme, xr etc.). schön zu sehen z.b. hier:

28"





26"





vorteile der 26" überwiegen m.e. wesentlich mehr komfort gegenüber den 32er marathons und vergleichbaren reifen. wesentlich besserer pannenschutz durch das grosse luftvolumen des reifens. im direkten vergleich (marathon supreme 26"/2.0 zu 28"/1.25) rollt der 26" geschmeidiger ab und wirkt subjektiv schneller (weniger kraftaufwand)


----------



## Affekopp (26. Januar 2009)

@floibex

Was ist das für ein BIKE?!


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Januar 2009)

.. berliner brot


----------



## cyberomit (27. Januar 2009)

Also ein Umbau zu einem Stevens-City Flyer- ahnlichem Bike wurde sich wohl nicht lohnen. ich habe es mal Ã¼berschlagen und komme auf mind. 550 â¬.
Mit Reifen ist es da nicht getan.

Ich denke ich werde es nun doch verkaufen.


----------



## Affekopp (27. Januar 2009)

@floibex

VIELEN DANK!!!

Richtig geile Bikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (27. Januar 2009)

... gern geschehen


----------

